# Hiei vs Luffy



## Bender (Mar 5, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho

Hiei




VS.

One Piece

Luffy



1.Begining Series Hiei vs Luffy begining series
2.Dark Tournament Hiei vs Luffy base form
3.Hiei S class vs Luffy Gear 2.
4.Hiei 3rd eye and darkness dragon vs Luffy at his best


----------



## Judas (Mar 5, 2011)

There's no Gear 1st.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2011)

@Aeroblitz

My bad I meant base form


----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know about scenario 1 but he takes sc2 and utterly rapes sc3 and 4


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2011)

Wrong section.


And generally Luffy (post timeskip version is his strongest) loses from the Chapter Black version of Hiei (A Class) and onwards. 

S Class is just


----------



## Judas (Mar 5, 2011)

Well then, Luffy can only win scenario 1. Scenario 2-4 ends with Luffy being turned into ash before he can even move.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho
> 
> Hiei
> 
> ...



Scenario 3 and 4 need to wait a few hundred more chapters imo.

DT Hiei is facing which version?  Anything around Enies Lobby should beat Hiei IIRC.

Hiei only seemed to have speed in the beginning of the series (first appearance), Luffy should win scenario 1 as well.

Also, wrong section.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2011)

1.Begining Series Hiei vs Luffy begining series - Luffy has more power, durability, and whatever else. But Hiei has speed and definitely enough required power to cut him in half, Hiei with high difficulty.
2.Dark Tournament Hiei vs Luffy base form - Luffy knocks his lights out.
3.Hiei S class vs Luffy Gear 2 - Hiei crushes him.
4.Hiei 3rd eye and darkness dragon vs Luffy at his best - If that's DT Hiei he gets destroyed.


----------



## Negative (Mar 5, 2011)

> 1.Begining Series Hiei vs Luffy begining series



Hiei with High Diffculty. 



> 2.Dark Tournament Hiei vs Luffy base form



I say Luffy takes this one.



> 3.Hiei S class vs Luffy Gear 2.



Hiei wipes the floor with Luffy's Face



> 4.Hiei 3rd eye and darkness dragon vs Luffy at his best



Unless Hiei perfom this anything other than DT (For some reason, I can't remember him using that anything aside from DT) Luffy wins this fight.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

^ I believe he used it against Mokuro in the Three Kings Saga, and if that's version then ...


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Mar 6, 2011)

Scenario 1 and 2 could go either way. Hiei stomps in scenario 3. If Scenario 4 pertains to Eos Hiei then he stomps as well.


----------



## Markness (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiei easily cuts Luffy to pieces or incinerates him, especially in the last two scenarios.


----------



## felixng2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

1.Begining Series Hiei vs Luffy begining series
2.Dark Tournament Hiei vs Luffy base form
3.Hiei S class vs Luffy Gear 2.
4.Hiei 3rd eye and darkness dragon vs Luffy at his best

1. Could go either way.
2. Hiei with some difficulty.
3. Hiei with zero difficulty. The mere presence of an S class demon was said to be able to damage the Earth.
4. Not sure which Hiei you are referring to.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> 1.Begining Series Hiei vs Luffy begining series



speed blitz




Bender said:


> 2.Dark Tournament Hiei vs Luffy base form



Hiei's gonna kiss pavement here




Bender said:


> 3.Hiei S class vs Luffy Gear 2.



jesus man is there anything in the OP universe that can handle an S class?




Bender said:


> 4.Hiei 3rd eye and darkness dragon vs Luffy at his best



so this is Hiei fused with the dragon during the DT saga or aganst Sensui? because one of these dudes just bulldozes through luffy's best blitzes him and murderizes the guy

Hiei also has a bunch of other tricks he can use


----------

